# Mousers



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone know how good havs are at catching little furry things? My kids left their hamster cage open and now we have a couple of dwarf hamsters on the loose... What are the chances they will become dinner ???


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oops! Can't answer that, but I wouldn't trust mine with them. They scare the hell out of squirrels.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Eek! I probably would crate your puppy until the hamsters are found. A playful pounce could be disastrous.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The Hav nose will find the new toy. They can stay hidden for days or longer, so watch where the puppy goes after his nose, and you might find the furball.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree. I'm not sure Kodi would purposely "hunt" a small animal the way terriers do, but I sure wouldn't put it past him to play much too rough then be totally surprised when it stopped running around.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Hamsters creep me out. Mice are okay when they are not in the house. But hamsters, guinea pigs, and other small domesticated rodents make me want to jump on a chair and girlie-scream.

Hope you find them soon.


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Found them !!!!!! They were in entertainment center drawer sleeping through all the commotion. They are back in their habitrail which is now being regarded suspiciously. i stuck cage in bathrub so even if they escape again they can't go fa. Tomorows mission will be to find new escape proof housing or build a moat around the little buggers!

My kids better never doubt my love for them!!!!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

I am glad that you found them =)



morriscsps said:


> Hamsters creep me out. Mice are okay when they are not in the house. But hamsters, guinea pigs, and other small domesticated rodents make me want to jump on a chair and girlie-scream.


haha it's funny that I have an identical feeling to yours, but towards mice and rats. I am ok with hamsters & guinea pigs (I had a few of each) also rodents like the chinchilla (AWWWH who are so soft and so much fun) and ferrets (which I again would love to have)....BUT mice and rats....eeeek No!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I wouldn't trust my two with any little furry creatures, they have been taught how to stalk and hunt by the cats!I have seen them outside with the cats trying to get a giant moth,and on another occasion it was a baby bat,not to mention several mice.And just recently Dizzie has become very interested in chasing squirrels.Our Tibetans were never that way inclined.


----------



## goiter6 (Mar 6, 2010)

When I was kid we had a Cairn Terrier at the same time we had a pet rat. Those unfamiliar with Cairn Terriers - they are serious rodent hunters. Ours pulled the downspout off the side of the house trying to get at a chipmunk. She would usually kill 60 to 70 chipmunks a summer. 

The rat one time decided it would be a good idea to get out of her cage. The dog was the first to find the rat. She licked the poor rat all over, but never hurt it. 

If a dog that is bred to kill rodents and is very familiar with killing rodents can instantly figure out that she better not hurt the caged rodent - my guess is your Havanese wouldn't hurt your hamsters. Not that I would chance it though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

goiter6 said:


> When I was kid we had a Cairn Terrier at the same time we had a pet rat. Those unfamiliar with Cairn Terriers - they are serious rodent hunters. Ours pulled the downspout off the side of the house trying to get at a chipmunk. She would usually kill 60 to 70 chipmunks a summer.
> 
> The rat one time decided it would be a good idea to get out of her cage. The dog was the first to find the rat. She licked the poor rat all over, but never hurt it.
> 
> If a dog that is bred to kill rodents and is very familiar with killing rodents can instantly figure out that she better not hurt the caged rodent - my guess is your Havanese wouldn't hurt your hamsters. Not that I would chance it though.


We had several similar situations with loose hamsters with our cat, who was a very efficient mouser. Like your dog, she was very clear on the boundaries between wild rodents and pets. In fact, she very often was the one to find said hamster for us. But it always made us feel MUCH better when they were safely back in their cages!!!:biggrin1:


----------

